# Freckles



## 1fish2fish

I guess this is the most appropriate place to put this.

I was doing water changes just now and when I got to Freckles tank I saw that she is pineconed  I'm going to have to euthanize her tomorrow.

I'm not sure what is wrong with her. She looked healthy to me. The only problem is she hadn't eaten yet but I figured that was just because she was settling in (I got her a few days ago). She was also spending a lot of time at the surface and not really exploring her new 2 gallon home... but again.. I didn't think much of it. Some bettas like to be near the top.. some hang out around the bottom.

I'm so sad. I hadn't had her very long but she was so cute and it sucks that there's nothing I could have done to prevent it :-(


----------



## vaygirl

I'm sorry Jackie.


----------



## AngelicScars

*hugs* She's pretty, I'm sorry. :-(


----------



## beat2020

Oh no! :-( I'm so sorry Jackie, she was such a pretty girl.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry about Freckles. She was beautiful.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Thanks. I'm happy she at least got a few days of love and care and didn't have too die in a tiny cup on a shelf.


----------



## 1fish2fish

She's gone


----------



## FuulieQ

She's so adorable... I love her "freckles". Rest in peace.

At least you loved on her for a few days.  She looks like she was happy.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Aw, I'm so sorry! She was so adorable.  Love her face, and her lil cambodian red fins! Sorry she's gone.


----------



## Betta Slave

I'm so sorry about Freckles  She looked very happy in her new home.


----------



## Goomba3

I am so sad to hear this! She was adorable, her freckles were so cute. I'm sorry for your loss, but at least she had a warm, large home for a few days.


----------

